#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Recycle Bin >  >  Shigleys Mechanical Engineering Design Ebook Download PDF

## vinirulzzzz

```
http://uploading.com/files/d59cae16/Shigley_s_Mechanical_Engineering_Design_UNPROTECTED.rar/
```


Send a smiley if you like the post!!!!!!!!!!!!





  Similar Threads: free mechanical engineering ebook download sites Mechanical engineering pocket book ebook download pdf Computer aided design in mechanical engineering ebook download pdf Mechanical engineering design by Ed. Frank Kreith, ebook,  pdfs, Downloads Mechanical Engineering Design Free Download Notes

----------


## arnik_jain

hey it says , u have to buy a coupon for some dollars thru some credit card or paypal, is der any way we can avoid dat and fet it for free

----------


## shivani sharma

Good work!

i liked ur   *Shigleys Mechanical Engineering Design Ebook*

*Shigleys Mechanical Engineering Design Ebook* explains all topics

----------


## vinayb

nope.. i repeatedly got the error.. "Server is taking too long to respond"

----------


## Dharmit Sitapata

thanks fadooo engg

----------


## shalini_sinha



----------


## vishnu pagatur

it is very usefull

----------


## vivek 001

i like it but plz show me the link to download it

----------


## dvanupkle

can anyone upload it again, i think link is broken

----------

